# Unclear how to track package



## Valatros (Sep 29, 2010)

Ordered a SCDSTwo, chose the $20 express mail option because I'm impatient. Order is currently Shipped, and it says on the order status page 



You chose to ship this order with Express Shipping (DHL/UPS/EMS)
The tracking number for this order is EEXXXXXXXXXX

The X's being censorship on the tracking number, of course. I have punched the tracking number into UPS, which both the DHL and the UPS links lead me to, no results. Found the DHL site myself and punched it in, no results. Looked up the EMS site which i wasn't even given a link to, no results. It has been status SHIPPED for about 18 hours. How in the world am I supposed to track this package when the tracking number they give me doesn't bloody work?

Edit: And as a side note, the email i got saying it's status had changed to SHIPPED says "no tracking number available" which is pretty freakin' special considering it gives me a tracking number on the order status page. What in the world is going on with their system?


----------



## tk_saturn (Sep 29, 2010)

That's down to the courier, they have your package. It always seems to take time before the tracking works in their systems.  Simply wait, it is on it's way to you. Someone who used to work for USPS did a very good explantation as to what the cause is in a post someone on this forum.


----------



## RoMee (Sep 29, 2010)

man, you paid like $55 for a dstwo??

you should have just bought one from from realhotstuff.com for $39 and get in in 3 days with free shipping


----------



## Sterling (Sep 29, 2010)

RoMee said:
			
		

> man, you paid like $55 for a dstwo??
> 
> you should have just bought one from from realhotstuff.com for $39 and get in in 3 days with free shipping


He got express shipping.

Also as TK says, it's the fault of the courier.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Sep 29, 2010)

I posted this in another thread, but I'll copy and paste it here again.

I used to work at UPS, so I'll tell you how they works.

Usually, a person drops the package that needs to be shipped in the shop. They pay for the shipping and leave the package inside the shop.

Now, shop collects the package and waits for the truck to come by and pick it up. Truck only comes by on weekday basis in the afternoon once per day.

Once the truck comes by, the driver will pick it up, then goes to other shops nearby to do the same.

Once that is all done, truck goes back into sorting hub. There they will unload all those packages. They will sort those packages on weekday basis (so if the truck picks it up on Friday, they will sort it on Monday). During sorting they will scan the package and update the tracking system. That is the first time when the package is registered in tracking system.


----------



## RoMee (Sep 29, 2010)

Sterl500 said:
			
		

> RoMee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I know he did, that's why I said $55
and express shipping for shoptemp (depending on when you order) will still takes a week

realhotstuff..$39 and since he's in the US, it's free shipping, and arrives in 3 days


----------



## Valatros (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks for the responses; However, apparently still a pretty big flaw since the email i received listed DHL, UPS, and two hong kong airmail options as the ones it would be sent by... and I found my package by putting the stupid tracking code into the USPS site. Nice. Status: Foreign Acceptance, guess this is the phase where I be grateful flashcarts aren't illegal to import at the moment.

And I suppose I may as well mention, RuMee, that while your unsolicited advice may seem helpful from your point of view... If it's not relating to the topic at hand, please refrain from wasting my time with your response. It'd be nice if I could head on back to read my thread when there was a new post in it and actually expect some information, rather then your rambling.


----------



## RoMee (Sep 30, 2010)

lol...a mad noob..okay


----------



## Ryukouki (Sep 30, 2010)

nice way to get help buddy. Biting the head of someone who's helping isn't gonna be nice.


----------



## RoMee (Sep 30, 2010)

Ryukouki said:
			
		

> nice way to get help buddy. Biting the head of someone who's helping isn't gonna be nice.



thanks, Ryukouki

but he's a noob he don't know anything, he's just displaying typical no noob behavior


----------



## Sterling (Oct 1, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> What in the world is going on with their system?
> 
> Above is the question of the topic.
> 
> ...



Then accept that he is new to ordering things online. You were a newb once, and I was one too. There is no reason to use the offensive term for newb. He is mad that you are trying to shove another site down his virtual throat, and I bet all he wants to do is show his appreciation to this site by buying shoptemp. It's a learning experience, and I think Trumpet-205 answered the question in a very concise manner.

I vote to put a sticky about tracking numbers at the top of the forums


----------

